# Cali's new collar



## CaliandBear

I won cali a BSL collar and today it came in the mail. Now she has her very own BSL Bites Lux spark collar pink on black


----------



## Shamrockmommy

You and the awesome collars!! Lovely as can be 

I have a bin full of collars, I feel a shopping spree coming on again


----------



## CaliandBear

LOL, im becoming addicted to collars, i have now 5 leather collars


----------



## NutroGeoff

I actually saw those pics on FB when you shared it with the auction page! Haha. She looks great! Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## CaliandBear

thanks, her collar work is amazing, i snatched that collar for 40 bucks.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow. That's not bad. I like the way that it goes well with her colors.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Super awesome!


----------



## doggiedad

BSL collar. is that a Breed Specific Legislation collar?


----------



## CaliandBear

yes it is  or in my case bull shit law


----------



## doggiedad

when you buy the collars are you supporting Breed Specific Lesgislation?


----------



## Herzo

Very nice, looks great.


----------



## CaliandBear

no your not supporting, that's why on the collar it has a line through the BSL meaning your fighting to end the dumb law. Where i live we have BSL, i would never support it in a million years


----------



## doggiedad

thanks fo the info. i couldn't see the situation clearly. there's definitely breeds i don't like but that
doesn't they shouldn't exist.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I agree, I am not a huge fan if some breeds of dogs, but I don't think that there are any that are just inherently evil or going to kill everyone they come across. Some people are just extremely ignorant.


----------



## CaliandBear

its like you find a bad apple, doesn't mean all apples are bad,,, There are breeds i don't like but i wouldn't want them to be illegal and killed because of there looks. So many breeds get mislabelled because of looks, and BSL doesn't work anyway. So many other breeds have attacked but haven't made the news, why because there not a pit bull.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I see it happen all the time at petsmart. People avoid certain dogs because of the breed. It's so dumb. You can tell if a dog is uncomfortable or is possibly going to be a biter or something like that because of their demeanor, not their breed. So dumb.


----------



## CaliandBear

well we lost the elections, another 4 yrs of BSL in Ontario and more pit bulls and look alikes will be killed off yet again -_- Canada free country my ass,


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow. That's terrible.


----------



## doggiedad

the authorities can come out and kill your Pit, Bully looking dog?


----------



## CaliandBear

they can if i don't follow the law, which is muzzle at all times when out in public, must be on a short leash and cant be off leash, has to be fixed. I walked my boy cops drove by they didn't do anything but innocent dogs have been killed for mistaken identity like labs, any dog with short hair, blocky head, that resembles a pit bull


----------



## NutroGeoff

That's absolutely crazy!


----------



## CaliandBear

that's Ontario for you, and you have to have proof that your dog isn't a pit bull when the shelter thinks it dose an wont give it back to you an want to destroy it.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow. That's ridiculous. I've never heard of anything quite like that here.


----------



## CaliandBear

ya it is, there was on the news a lab x got out on Christmas and Toronto animal control seized her and wouldn't give her back nor let the owners see her. I think they killed her too or made her relocate the dog to a different state i need to find that article an post up


----------



## NutroGeoff

That's ridiculous! How is that legal?!


----------



## CaliandBear

not sure, if it resembles a bull breed that is on the ban list it has to go, not if an buts other wise its pts. You have to prove its not what it is alot of people at least what i saw on articles get hire lawyers to help win there case an get there dogs back . I can image all the money that's put into this, it sucks alot


----------



## NutroGeoff

That's terrible. I can't believe people are still that ignorant.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Any idea when the next auction is?


----------



## CaliandBear

no but you can pm her and ask, she will be a notice up when she will hold one


----------



## NutroGeoff

OK thank you!


----------



## ozenzop

I like the way that it goes well with her colors.  techzpod mobdro download


----------



## petguides.co

CaliandBear said:


> I won cali a BSL collar and today it came in the mail. Now she has her very own BSL Bites Lux spark collar pink on black


Look nice


----------

